# bones between 4 and 6 months?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Pup is 4.5 months old. Teething soon. Anything I should consider with chew bones? I give him smaller rib bones for example. Seems like they're still OK?

Thanks


----------



## Helan Peters (Oct 9, 2007)

I always have large recreational bones for teething pups, keeps them quiet and amused, as well as their daily ration of food bones at feed time


----------



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

I go to the local butcher and get a large bone. Let the pup just work on it. I dont do any type of bite work with a pup that is teething as the dog may associate the pain with the act of biting. 

I will use pig ears or pig feet and give it to them from time to time.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Pup is 4.5 months old. Teething soon. Anything I should consider with chew bones? I give him smaller rib bones for example. Seems like they're still OK?
> 
> Thanks


I strongly advise against recreational bones unless you have observed how your particular dog handles them.

My granddog had VERY expensive dental work (root canal and crown) when he was younger from a raw rec bone, and since then many people have posted to another forum about fractured molars and canines with rec bones.


Of course, most dogs do just fine with them, forever, but to me, the cost (and that's after you discover the fracture!) makes it totally not worth it.

Again, though, if you know your dog is a scraper and not a "get into that marrow" crunch down guy, that's different.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Pup is 4.5 months old. Teething soon. Anything I should consider with chew bones? I give him smaller rib bones for example. Seems like they're still OK?
> 
> Thanks


Also, when teething really happens, I have heard several people suggest freezing a wet twisted rag.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

With my pup, I think retrieving a rag out of his GI tract would be more costly than fractured tooth, but darned if you do, darned if you don't. I've personally been mostly fine with feeding recreational bones, but stick more towards the knuckle bones as they are softer. They also seem to harder after a few days, especially the shaft of the bone, so toss them if they get to that point (or too stinky). My only incident thus far has been with a short rib getting lodged sideways on the hard palate in between two teeth. I have no idea how Zoso did this, but it was fairly easy to dislodge with fingers.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> With my pup, I think retrieving a rag out of his GI tract would be more costly than fractured tooth, but darned if you do, darned if you don't. I've personally been mostly fine with feeding recreational bones, but stick more towards the knuckle bones as they are softer. They also seem to harder after a few days, especially the shaft of the bone, so toss them if they get to that point (or too stinky). My only incident thus far has been with a short rib getting lodged sideways on the hard palate in between two teeth. I have no idea how Zoso did this, but it was fairly easy to dislodge with fingers.



Oh, yeah, that frozen rag thing is only with the human holding the other end. I guess it's soothing to have the cold on the gums. I remember that when I had human babies teething, they stopped crying when they had one of those frozen teething rings.

And I agree, knuckle bones sound much better than big marrow bones. (For dogs. Humans babies, probably not.)

And yes, bones do get shardier and harder as they age.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I like frozen bones/meat over the idea of a frozen rag as I don't like the idea of them chewing on fabric. I really don't think puppies are that uncomfortable when they teethe as they usually seem pretty oblivious and shed teeth without notice - usually when chewing on bones. I save deer legs and freeze them for puppy entertainment.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and the old frozen carrot works well too.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Pup is 4 1/2 months old so I assume I'll be seeing signs of the teething anytime now. He seems to have a slight behavioral change in the last week. More submissive and less domineering.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Just like little kids teething, salivation will also pick up a bit. Like petting around their mouth or playing fetch and all the sudden there's quite a bit of drool on your hand or on the toy.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Just like little kids teething, salivation will also pick up a bit. Like petting around their mouth or playing fetch and all the sudden there's quite a bit of drool on your hand or on the toy.


Oh good. Something extra to look forward to.


----------

